# Flemish Giant colour/breeding Qs



## BTRT (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi!
We recently acquired a lovely FG fawn doe and she is likely pregnant. She has several sections of 'smut' in her coat-- does this come from breeding different colours? Is it a regularly occurring thing? A mismark, yes?

She was bred by a local teenager who apparently put her to two bucks she called FG-- one was white with a smudgy grey face, the other white with broken grey spots all over. Sooo... If babies arrive they should be 'interesting'. 

I understand that to be a Flemish Giant means having correct colour? Yes? So these kits should be called FG type maybe? 

I do see pics of what people are calling FG in all sorts of colours and patterns aside from the seven varieties... Are they cross breeds or just people breeding for unconventional colour?

I am a dog person &#128540; so I know how it goes re. Purebred/standards etc.

So I guess my big question is how critical is colour to being a FG?
Thanks!
L


----------



## majorv (Mar 30, 2015)

I've never raised flemish but unless you're going to show them or breed and sell as purebred it isn't as critical. A showable purebred Flemish should be pretty close to the standard for an FG. I'm not sure if you can get off colors in certain types of FG x FG crosses, but I know you can in some other breeds...they are still purebred, just not showable (and possibly not good for breeding...just depends).


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like you will get some interesting colors. Do you by chance have a picture of the doe? If whoever bred her was not only breeding fawns or whites then yes smut can occur

I do know people are trying to create a broken variety of Flemish giants but don't know how close they are to being accepted. 

To be a Flemish giant in ARBAs eyes means to match the standard in body type and color for one. If the babies don't then they are just called mixes. The broken Flemish I can see but white with a smudgy face doesn't sound like anything I've seen. Are you sure they were Flemish. They could very well have been mixes (if she is breeding one doe to two different bucks this could be very practical as it sounds like she doesn't practice conventional breeding). If that's the case then the babies would be labeled as Flemish giant mixes if you were to sell them. I wouldnt want to lead on that they are purebreds if you aren't sure.


----------

